

Looking for programmers for Y Combinator idea - hellohell04

Hello,<p>I am looking for a programmer(s) for an existing idea that I could also provide to Y Combinator for Summer 2012.<p>I (we) have already provided an application with an idea, however, I may continue with this venture.
The focus is media distribution (made easier) and I'm looking for a programmer to help with the technical requirements of the idea.<p>The person (s) needs to be a very capable, however, the idea could see mainstream use (become very popular).<p>I am also available at jehns1@hushmail.com<p>Thank you, 
Jehns
======
tirrellp
It sounds like you are looking for a 'Cofounder', not a programmer.

